# Number Called



## txpgapro (Jun 25, 2006)

I entered my second cookoff this past weekend and to my surprise had my number called and took the walk to pick up my 7th place chicken.  I also made final table on ribs and brisket (12th and 15th I think).  I was really worried that my chicken might get DQ as we had 4" of rain on Saturday morning and my wood got wet, pit temps were low(but steady at 185*) and I pulled it at 180* in the thigh.  But all went well.  Gonna try again next month at a rather large cookoff.


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2006)

Way to go! And Congrats on getting the call.  That's a good feeling, isn't it?
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

Way to go Mike. =D>   There is nothing better than hearing your team called up.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Good job =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!  I was in shock when they called my number, even for a 7th place chicken.  The wife told me that all I could say  was "You got to be kidding, right?" as I walked up to get my ribbon. :grin:    I've still got to find a way to cook that sauce on though.  I brushed it on 30 minutes before I pulled it off the pit and it was still wet.  I was even warned to cook it on thoroughly next time at the turn in.  I mixed a bunch of honey in the sauce thinking that would crystalize on the bird, but that didn't work.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2006)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  I was in shock when they called my number, even for a 7th place chicken.  The wife told me that all I could say  was "You got to be kidding, right?" as I walked up to get my ribbon. :grin:    I've still got to find a way to cook that sauce on though.  I brushed it on 30 minutes before I pulled it off the pit and it was still wet.  I was even warned to cook it on thoroughly next time at the turn in.  I mixed a bunch of honey in the sauce thinking that would crystalize on the bird, but that didn't work.  Any suggestions?



Who warned you, and what did they say exactly?  Nothing wrong with wet if that is what you want it to be.  If not, layer it on over time.  We were saucing chicken 2 hrs before turn in and then every 1/2 hr.  Then a final glaze right at the end.

That's great to go up there, the comp this weekend only went three deep on the "call up".
We would have had a couple more trips if they would have gone 10 deep.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jun 26, 2006)

It was a IBCA event ,sauses must be cooked on So wet could be a problem. Congrats Mike see ya in West


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2006)

Just tell them your sauce doesn't 'set' no matter how long you cook it on.
It's made to be that way.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice going dude.   =D>  =D> 

There's nothing that will make you smile more than getting your name called.  It's like being famous for about 45 seconds.

Keep up the good work!

Jack


----------



## DaleP (Jun 27, 2006)

Chris, how long do you cook your chicken?


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Chris, how long do you cook your chicken?


This time, 4 hrs @ 235 on the WSM.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 27, 2006)

By the way congrats Mike on the call. It has to be nice but I havent been there yet! I have my 2nd comp this weekend.
thanks Chris.


----------

